# Mites in a grindal worm culture



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Make a new culture container and carefully pull out a small clump of only grindal worms. Seal old culture and dispose of it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

what's DE powder?

yeah, the mites are a pain. Nobody even talks about those things. They're pretty harmless though. They don't compete and do harm to the worms, just unsightly.


Here's a trick I learn from experimenting. The mites float, worms sink. Give it a go. Don't let the worms be in the water too long since they need to breath but you can skim off the mites.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> what's DE powder?
> 
> yeah, the mites are a pain. Nobody even talks about those things. They're pretty harmless though. They don't compete and do harm to the worms, just unsightly.
> 
> ...



DE powder is Diatomaceous Earth. Its suppose to sharp at that tiny level so it physically harms them. So they say.

And really? Yours float? Mines sink. Maybe they arn't mites. I'll get a pic soon.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

oh, you're right... I was thinking of another pest, they look like white wood lice looking thing. 

But I do believe the mites will drown in water while the worms will survive for awhile. If they feel uncomfortable, they'll climb out. Find as many worms as you can and start a new culture. Either way, it'll be messy.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok heres a pic of the mites. I actually have more mites than worms. 

Ok I just tried to sub a new and very small culture. If I get this culture going, I'll try some DE powder on the mite infested one and see if it actually works


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

BTW does anyone also know where to get a plastic grid like the one in the picture?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

That looks like you'd get it at a hobby store.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/plastic-canvas-5-mesh-633230/


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Did it work??


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

captmicha said:


> Did it work??


Kinda. But now its infested with springtails. Just learn to live with them. Thats all I can do for now.


----------

